

Show HN: Juntoo - Co-browse websites together in real time - eriklarsson
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/juntoo-co-browse-websites/id614534501?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
eriklarsson
Hi all!

This is our public beta of Juntoo, an iPad app that lets you have a voice
conversation (we're using Twilio Client) while you co-browse (we're using
Pusher) websites together with another person.

We would love it if you would install it and invite some people and co-browse
some websites together and give us feedback on the app. If you have the time
we would greatly appreciate if could tell us any usecases that pops into your
head!

